# Flame X violet!!!



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

After months of research , hard work and dissapointment. My Bettas have spawned!! They are embracing as i type this!!! I hopefully will get some fry in the next few days!!!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Take pics and if you can a video!! please take pics i want to see as many others might want to, too!!


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

I will get pics up right away sir!!


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Its only been 10 mins and he has stopped but she keeps coming back for more. lol


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

Congratz


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Here are some pics . sorry there blurry!  Im breeding my Red vt and my purple 
pk


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

Awehh  so cute!


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

thanks i cant wait for fry!!!!


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

I know!  Did he already put the eggs in the nest?


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

yes the nest is tiny!! its like a few rows of bubbles! its so cute lol . THERE EMBRACING AGAIN!!!!!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yess!!!! i love this!! how long was she released before they started embracing?


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

About 2 or 3 hours . One minute she is running for her life the next minute she is releasing eggs it happened so quick really.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow!

I want it to happen already with mine!!

Well my female is beating up my male!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

how long has she been release til they embraced?


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

about 2 or 3 hours . they still embracing even after 1 hour!!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow!! yea i heard it could take about 6 hours for them to fully finish!! if i were you i would literally sit there and watch them with all the hours.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Im sat a few feet away just watching them lol also i have the females qt jar all ready for her and i have all the fry cups all layed out on my shelf. im ready for the little ones to arrive


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

weluvbettas said:


> Im sat a few feet away just watching them lol also i have the females qt jar all ready for her and i have all the fry cups all layed out on my shelf. im ready for the little ones to arrive


Im happy for you!! man i just cant wait to get my pair to spawn:/

well i hope they spawn as fast as yours did! also how long have you conditioned them for?


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Well i will you let you on a secret but i will have to pm you it because it could cause anger with some people.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

okay ill go check my PM


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Removed the female because she ran away and now the male is tending to the nest (i mean line of bubbles lol) the eggs keep falling and keeps catching them and putting them back in.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Fry are now one month old . They are still so tiny! I do water changes now every other day on the 20 gal i take about 50 % of the water out. Some fry are tiny but some are huge there showing a bit of blue on them now. I still feed brine shrimp about 3 times a week but i mainly feed powered flake food the bigger ones munch away at it but the smaller one just give it a nibble lol i have some pics on my phone but they wont upload so patience.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Your fry are 5 1/2 weeks old, my fry are 5 weeks and yours are 4 days older.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Sorry i cant keep track of time .... lol 

I just dont get why some are huge and some are tiny.... it cant be stunted growth as i do the water changes


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Same here, a majority of mine should be flaring within a few weeks where as the rest are just the size of a 2 week old.

I do daily 15 gallon water changes on a 16.5 gallon tub...IDK whats with the little ones. Oh well they're moving to a 30 gallon tub next weekend (or sooner) so that'll help with growth.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Yeah some are huge and some size of two week old fry . Im debating if to split the small ones into a smaller tub to grow.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

That's probably what I'm gonna do, I have 5 growouts and another one I'll be getting tomorrow. The small ones will be in their current tub and the big ones will go into the 30 gallon tub.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

One thing ive also done is ive added 6 white clouded minnow fry. This actullay got the bettas into eating powdered food they just kinda copied the other fry.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Mine wont adjust to powdered at ALL. I'll try crushing some frozen bloodworms tonight and adding them to their tub.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Yeah mine ate it right away so i stopped the air pump on my brine shrimp culture because it useless to me now.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

I have finnaly got pics of the fry!

There 6 and a half weeks old! There all eating powdered food.
Some are huge!
Well here they are!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

D'aww, so cute ♥ Very good job!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yup that looks about good size


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

There the big ones. I have two extremly small ones in a 4 gal planted as the big ones were nearly trying to eat the small ones lol


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

some pics from today.
Sorry pics are from my cell.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awww, they're so cute!


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Cute!!! X3


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone!

Mrv they have got there little stress stripes now!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

My largest ones got those last week. Everybody else is fillin in. However I have one little guy who is the weirdest one of them all...I bred blue dragons and got a pure red guy in the tub...


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Yeah I bred a red male and a blue female and red is the dominate colour but I have only one red out of the whole batch!


----------



## Bloodeath (Aug 22, 2010)

Your fry look great! im impressed 



> Yeah I bred a red male and a blue female and red is the dominate colour but I have only one red out of the whole batch!


i bred a blue/red male (black body, CT) with a white body CT Red and purple fin, and so far i have 1 red/blue fry, like 3 full red (so far) fry, 1 or 2 full blues, and like 1 or 2 that are still see through. 

What i think is weird, is how you breed them all at the same time, and some end up being significantly smaller than others....atleast thats what happened to my first spawn


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Thanks Im really happy with the outcome. 

Also your fry are amazing! how old are they?


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

Ive had a spawning experince before, but i was never ready....... but im hoping mine will spawn soon!!! (I AM READY!!!!) but the bettas arnt that much..... ive had them in there for at LEAST 2 days and hes already making a nest!


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

P.s. Remarkable fry!!!


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Thanks bettagirl.
All I can say is be patiencent. If they havent spawned for a week separtate for a few days where they cant see each other and feed live foods then add them again. 
Is she showing bars?


----------



## Bloodeath (Aug 22, 2010)

> Also your fry are amazing! how old are they?


im assuming this was directed at me, my little buggers are roughly 10 weeks old now. A lack of water changes (because i was too scared i'd suck up a baby and kill it) im sure is to blame for why my little doobers havent really Blossomed to their full potential. 

if that wasnt directed at me, 
Whoops.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

It was directed at you ha ha 
I havent been keeping up at my changes i do need to start though I clean once every other day and the fry in the planted tank I dont clean as I have a filter and 10 red cherry shrimp that clear the mess all up.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Its not about the mess. Its about growth hormone. Too much hormone = little babies.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

I know that but the planted one does get 25 % anyway every few days as its juust near the end of cycling.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yeah I get worried about hormone...I havent seen my fish for almost a week so Ill be doing water changes at 1 am on Monday morning XP


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Haha the things we do for our fish eh!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

MrVampire181 said:


> Yeah I get worried about hormone...I havent seen my fish for almost a week so Ill be doing water changes at 1 am on Monday morning XP


I know the feeking!


----------

